# Houston Chronicle Editorial Board supports Texas high-speed rail



## beautifulplanet (Oct 13, 2014)

This is already from two weeks ago, still to some maybe it still might be a good read how the Houston Chronicle Editorial Board supports Texas high-speed rail:

Bullet train sorely needed in Texas
Opinion > Editorials
September 29, 2014

Updated: September 30, 2014 10:22am

http://www.chron.com/opinion/editorials/article/High-hopes-5789093.php


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Oct 14, 2014)

Why bother writing about something thats never going to happen? Texas doesnt even have a rapdi transit line or even decent commuter rail system


----------



## FriskyFL (Oct 14, 2014)

Shawn Ryu said:


> Why bother writing about something thats never going to happen? Texas doesnt even have a rapdi transit line or even decent commuter rail system


Dallas DART light rail ain't too shabby.


----------



## saxman (Oct 19, 2014)

Houston is becoming quite good too, at least inside the loop.


----------

